# 1940 Schwinn The World DX (wrong Tank ID?)



## dave429 (Oct 18, 2021)

Got offered this bike for purchase. Looks mostly there. Wrong chain guard, no truss rods, wrong tank. The tank does look like it might be from something special. Any body have an idea what it’s from? Guy is playing hardball on the price. I offered a fair price and he thinks it’s worth more but won’t tell me an asking price. I hate that game. Just put a price on it. Anyway, anybody have any info it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2021)

Make him a offer minus the tank, lots of those repop tanks for sale, the more you look the cheaper they get


----------



## dave429 (Oct 18, 2021)

Any idea on a fair price for it?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

these bikes did not all come with chainguards or tanks.

as for fair price, all I know is the crazy nutty prices.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 18, 2021)

@Hastings 
@mrg    Thanks for the identification. Might be worth getting with the tank if the horn works and I can sell it for $80.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 18, 2021)

@49autocycledeluxe I know some of these go crazy $. Think $400 as it sits is a fair deal? I’ve seen a nice complete with all the correct parts, tank, light, rack sell for $1000.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

60's bikes are $400 where I live.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 18, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 60's bikes are $400 where I live.



Midwest prices are usually a little better. I’m going to try and buy this DX. Will keep you posted! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ADReese (Oct 18, 2021)

I wouldn't call it a steal but $400 seems fair for that prewar dx. I've sold similar ones in the past for 650 all detailed and gone through. I'm digging the white reverse fenders.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

$400 would be a great deal around here. here's the same bike in worse condition asking $600.00









						Straight bar Schwinn Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

I have a pre war Straight bar Schwinn bicycle that I'm ready to let go of. Asking $600 or best offer. If interested please give me a call.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

I paid $100.00 for this one at an antique show.  bikes take up a lot of space in your trailer/van, he was probably sick of hauling it around.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 19, 2021)

The reverse paint white fenders set it apart from the crowd, I like that look.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 21, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> The reverse paint white fenders set it apart from the crowd, I like that look.



I like that look too!


----------

